# ETIS - Exchange Traded International Securities



## warennie (30 April 2011)

Commsec are offering free brokerage on the float of the new ETIS's. I think theres about 50 or so leading NYSE equities.

My question is: Will this give me exposure to exchange rates.

I want to take the position that the AUD is overvalued and will depreciate. Thus if I invest in NYSE ETIS's I will capitalize on this position.

Haven't really read up on it a lot, but they essentially peg the price of the ETIS with the NYSE after conversion at the exchange rate.

Pretty sure im correct on this, but wanted some backup.

Thanks.


----------



## So_Cynical (30 April 2011)

warennie said:


> Commsec are offering free brokerage on the float of the new ETIS's. I think theres about 50 or so leading NYSE equities.
> 
> My question is: Will this give me exposure to exchange rates.
> 
> ...




35 stocks not 50

http://www.commsec.info/etis/about.aspx

And the free brokerage offer has closed

Yes you get full currency exposure, your buying something priced in USD with AUD.


----------



## warennie (30 April 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> 35 stocks not 50
> 
> http://www.commsec.info/etis/about.aspx
> 
> ...




Oh dam, i noticed the link had disappeared, still might consider it.


----------



## qldfrog (1 May 2011)

before jumping in, see my thread here in the broker forum:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22367&pagenumber=
there is a dirty trick in the comsec ETIS...


----------



## So_Cynical (1 May 2011)

qldfrog said:


> before jumping in, see my thread here in the broker forum:
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22367&pagenumber=
> there is a dirty trick in the comsec ETIS...




Yep i noticed the 50% dividend rip off by RBS (don't blame comsec) but figured that no one is buying US stocks for dividend yield...US dividends in general are pretty crappy.


----------



## tothemax6 (2 May 2011)

OK but will these ETIS be bolted to the corresponding US stock, or attached by a bungee cord? I'm guessing its the latter, and I'm guessing the liquidity will be low as well.
They seem to be wording it as 'gain exposure'. Buying the iShare japan ETF is 'gaining exposure', but it is nothing at all like buying a nikkei index.

If you want to buy Google stock, one needs to be with IB methinks. Or just use a CFD if you want to 'gain exposure'.


----------

